# The Gift of the Magi



## George_Moyle (Dec 21, 2006)

_The Gift of the Magi_ by O. Henry is such a great story.  It shows two people making great sacrifices for one another.  In case you haven't read it, I won't tell you what happens.  Still, I was wondering what those who have read it thought about it.  You can read this wonderful Christmas story here.

Thank you,

_George Moyle_


----------



## spikeraber (Dec 21, 2006)

Agreed!


----------

